# emonda or domane, not sure what to buy



## ThomG

I started getting more and more into road riding last year and thought my cx bike (2015 kona jake the snake) was gonna cut it but quickly noticed that all of my friends that are on normal road bikes seem to struggle a lot less on keeping speed and going uphills than me on my 22lb. cx bike...

Being lucky enough to work in a shop that deals with trek bikes, I've started getting more and more interest into their road offerings... The two bikes I'm after are the domane 4.5c and the emonda sl5 (don't really feel like spending upwards of 3.5k canadian $). I'm kinda stuck between having a comfortable frame with higher end parts but a cheaper frame (non internal cables, no seat mast, etc.) that weighs probably close to my kona or the emonda (which has the higher end frame but all 105 componentry)

I'm a quite fit guy (emphasis on destroying some koms) and planning on doing a lot of rides as training for mtb and just riding in the greater montreal area, it'll include a couple of 200+ km rides on various types of road aswell as "peloton rides at the circuit gilles-villeneuve).

The domane 4 series seems nice although it doesn't have the integrated seat mast (apparently it plays a lot on the general comfort of the ride) and doesn't have internal cables (can be seen as a plus or an eyesore). It is probably not that much lighter than my JTS (apparently around 18lbs. in a size 58...). I'm also quite a bit afraid of destroying the isospeed thingy seeing as I'm not generally smooth with my bikes

The emonda is for sure a nicer frame but the fact that it only comes in white for 2016 and that you are pretty much limited to 25mm max tire-width seems to be a bit of a compromise... Is it comfy enough too for longer rides?

Feel free to help!
Thanks,


----------



## Surveyor 777

I'm kind of in the same boat as you. I'm currently looking at the Emonda SL5 and the Domane 4.3 (disc). I'm planning to try an Emonda (LBS only has S series in stock) and the 4.3 (older model) this afternoon.

I've been weighing the pros and cons of each in my head but for me it's going to come down to the comfort factor. My LBS owner said the Emonda "feels" racier and the Domane is more comfortable. I'll see if I can tell the difference and if one is far superior than the other. The price is the same for both bikes.

I understand what you mean about the Emonda only being offered in one color. However the LBS guy has an SL (not sure what #) for his own bike - it's all black but it looks great.

I think you can get wider tires than 25's on it. The LBS Emonda had more aero wheels on his and he said he had 27's on it, but they just fit.

Either way I think you'll be happy. Good luck!


----------



## garysol1

If your a younger fit guy and looking to crush a few KOM's then the answer is obvious. Emonda. I bet you will find the road quality more than acceptable as well. The tuned seatmast does help provide some compliance. I assume or hope you have Ninja status on Trek U?


----------



## Upnorth

Hard decision, I have both the 6 series Domane Ultegra Di2 and the Emonda SLR with DA Di2. You should not worry about the ISO coupler it is bomb proof and it works very well. In my case the SLR is 4 lbs lighter but I love riding both bikes. I've done 100 mile rides on the Emonda with no issues as it is also a very comfortable bike, mine was ordered in H2. You will love either one as they are both great bikes.


----------



## nismo73

In the April '16 Cycling Plus, they do a comparison of the Madone, Domane and Emonda that you might want to check out.


----------



## Jon D

nismo73 said:


> In the April '16 Cycling Plus, they do a comparison of the Madone, Domane and Emonda that you might want to check out.


Just read the article, makes me feel better as I have 2 six series Domane's [one disc one conventional] . Either way you won't go wrong.


----------



## MMsRepBike

If you're top level on Trek U, then fine. If not, try another brand. Maybe one you don't see everyone else riding.


----------



## ThomG

I'm level 2 out of 3 on trek U, not really looking to get to the last one because it'll take atleast 15+h to get just another 5% off...

I don't really feel like splurging a lot of money on a road bike (hence no slr or 6 series...) I ride mostly mountain bikes during the 3/4 of the year where it is rideable. I already have 5 other bikes...(29er enduro mtb, 29+ hardtail, bmx, cx bike and commuter)

The only thing I'm kinda worried, is the weight penalty/ride feeling of going to a 4 series domane compared to a 5 series emonda, having never ridden both (still snow up here in quebec). Everybody tells me get atleast a 5 series frame so you can feel the benefits (although technically, a lot of things will be better than my jake already)

other possibilities at work are, kona, devinci, salsa, surly, wilier and focus


----------



## jwalther

Used Emonda SL6?


----------



## SundayNiagara

Are there any BB problems with the SL Emondas?


----------



## garysol1

SundayNiagara said:


> Are there any BB problems with the SL Emondas?


I did a LOT of research and online reading before buying my SLR and I did not come across anyone with any issues with the BB90 on of the Emonda's.


----------



## SundayNiagara

garysol1 said:


> I did a LOT of research and online reading before buying my SLR and I did not come across anyone with any issues with the BB90 on of the Emonda's.


Good to know.


----------

